# Yorkshire Meet - 22nd Aug 2013 (Castleford/Xscape)



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Meet up 19:30 at Xscape in Castleford, then a livley cruise off to somewhere to eat - anyone fancy a massive steak?










Directions to Xscape are available here: http://www.xscape.co.uk/yorkshire/key-info/directions/

We tend to meet the opposite end of the main car park facing Xscape (near to KFC), just look out of the other TT''s

If we are going to the Steak place then we need to book in advance - so confirmed numbers needed!

I will post a list of Defo and Maybe's (including any +1's) - post on here and I will add you to the list

Deffo's 
- Darthhawkeye
- Gaz1410 + Adam (Good to see you guys again)
- TondyTT (Hopefully with all 4 wheels)
- Grasmere (1st meet - I think!)
- Phil3012 (congrats on the cast coming off!)
- TootRS + 1 (Hopefully on time!)
- Holla_j (Assuming you don't have any last minute bookings!)
- Atom1 (Back in action!)
- Booree (Last minute confirmation)

Maybe's
- MGauky (Hope you can make it)


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Defo's
Gaz1410
And adam who was my passanger at sheffield/bawtry meet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm there!

Great little drive to the Rythres steak house too. Shaun be aware that they like to take deposits for the table. Tell them its the usual TT club meet and they dont take a deposit normally. Im sure youll worm your way out of it!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Put me as a deffo

Making me hungry already


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Put me down as a maybe, fingers crossed I'll be able to drive again by then.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> Put me down as a maybe, fingers crossed I'll be able to drive again by then.


which wrist you broken? if its your right, then stop being a fanny and drive your car!

Doing the hairdresser image plenty of justice at the moment! :roll:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down as a maybe, fingers crossed I'll be able to drive again by then.
> ...


Lol!

Right hand, the problem is the insurance. Hospital have adviced it's dangerous to drive with a cast on and the insurance won't cover me if I've been adviced not to drive.

Hope to be back on the road soon though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi

can you put me on the maybe list please , i'll see if i can get there for meet time ! 

Cheers , Mark


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be there as usual Shaun, hopefully with pax too.

You forgot the disgraced and banned list


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Im a deffo  can't wait


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

I'll do my best to get there .. so as for now .. maybe


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Put me down as a definite.

Its a quiet month for me so I will be able to finish early and make it. 

See you there!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Put me down as a definite now that I'm back on the road!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

List now updated.

8 Cars confirmed, with a possible two other "Maybe's" - Looks like its gonna be another good turnout.

I will need to get the table booked middle of next week, so any other attendees (and +1's) will need to post on here pretty soon if they want to be guaranteed a seat.

For menu and details visit http://www.rythrearms.co.uk


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Final call [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I am going to have to be a maybe, Might be in manchester having my exhaust returned to stock... Equally im supposed to be saving cash as we are proceeding with a house...

Ill keep you updated!


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

You can put me down as a definite now


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I am booked in at Awesome on thursday lunchtime, should be able to make the MEAT!!!!

I mean meet. :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

MEAT!!!!!!!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Table booked for 8:30 so please can everyone try and get to Xscape on time :roll:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

My car won't be repaired by then, but no reason I can't come along anyway. I'm sure it will provide a good topic of conversation


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> My car won't be repaired by then, but no reason I can't come along anyway. I'm sure it will provide a good topic of conversation


committed to the cause!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TootRS said:


> My car won't be repaired by then, but no reason I can't come along anyway. I'm sure it will provide a good topic of conversation


Repaired??????


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I maybe able to come to this not far from sheff my self. 
Also have a pal that may come also. Never been on one of these dates. Is it romantic what do we dooo


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

pcrepairmandan said:


> I maybe able to come to this not far from sheff my self.
> Also have a pal that may come also. Never been on one of these dates. Is it romantic what do we dooo


very, we hold hands and polish each others exhausts... :lol:

(too much?)


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh Man! you bunch of bummers!


----------



## Gaz1410 (May 17, 2013)

Gutted, gana have to drop out this meet as my car is poorly, fans wont work and keeps over heating and trying to fix also found some breather pipes split, sorry shaun. Gana get it sorted asap, have a good nite all and i will see you next month


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

pcrepairmandan said:


> Oh Man! you bunch of bummers!


 :lol:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Never a dull moment


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Any room for me at the steak house? If not I'll still come down for the meet and drive.

Not been around on the forum for ages but it would be good to meet some of the local TT crew.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> Any room for me at the steak house? If not I'll still come down for the meet and drive.
> 
> Not been around on the forum for ages but it would be good to meet some of the local TT crew.


Had a couple of last minute cancellations so should be fine for steak house


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool! See you tomorrow 8)


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking forward to this tonight, should be a right laugh


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fantastic night again, as always.....

....Up until the point I got pulled over on the way back (Sean can vouch for this!).I think abit of poo came out to say the least.

I was asked to produce my licence and told there have being may high profile cars bing stolen in the area, we are just checking as you were in convoy!? Thank you sir, everything has checked out , you may go.....

Relief......

I finished with, 'however the car In front has being stolen, thats why I was following him, now he's got away'  :jokes:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Atom1 said:


> Fantastic night again, as always.....
> 
> ....Up until the point I got pulled over on the way back (Sean can vouch for this!).I think abit of poo came out to say the least.
> 
> ...


He probably thought you looked like a BMW owner and looked out of place in an Audi TT :lol:

Good evening lads, Ive got a meat hangover though  Todays task is recovering my poorly car to the garage and hoping it gets sorted without much fuss.


----------



## booree (Aug 22, 2011)

TondyTT said:


> He probably thought you looked like a BMW owner and looked out of place in an Audi TT :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Great night .. and even better food .. those steaks were massssive :roll:

On my way back a couple of roads were completely flooded .. not really enjoyable experience, driving through the water not knowing what's at the front of the car.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

booree said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > He probably thought you looked like a BMW owner and looked out of place in an Audi TT :lol:
> ...


I ended up driving back down the A64 and it was a nightmare! Flooding everywhere!

Great night again [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Yes great night and good to meet the guys and wow the last time I saw steaks that big they were still chewing grass 8)

Good run out and dodgy return home but looking forward to next one . . .


----------

